# HHA Ubuntu RDA



## Hakhan (19/12/17)

I was very surprised that the first South African RDA does not have a build thread. It has been out since Vapecon 2017, so i am sure by now owners have perfected their builds on this. Please share your experience and what has worked for you. 
I recently purchased one and am very happy with the performance of the RDA have used a fused Clapton 26g cores with 38g wrap all SS.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Scouse45 (19/12/17)

Hakhan said:


> I was very surprised that the first South African RDA does not have a build thread. It has been out since Vapecon 2017, so i am sure by now owners have perfected their builds on this. Please share your experience and what has worked for you.
> I recently purchased one and am very happy with the performance of the RDA have used a fused Clapton 26g cores with 38g wrap all SS.
> 
> View attachment 116801
> View attachment 116802


Nice my bud I’ll add my build jus now!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz (19/12/17)

@Hakhan I managed to snare an Ubuntu RDA at Durban Vape Fest this weekend. I'm inspired to do a build for the Ubuntu when I get home

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hakhan (19/12/17)

Greyz said:


> @Hakhan I managed to snare an Ubuntu RDA at Durban Vape Fest this weekend. I'm inspired to do a build for the Ubuntu when I get home


Lol Got mine as well over the weekend and that price i could not refuse 

Think it needs one of your fat framed stappled coils...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Scouse45 (19/12/17)

Hakhan said:


> Lol Got mine as well over the weekend and that price i could not refuse
> 
> Think it needs one of your fat framed stappled coils...


U gonna struggle madly to get those coils in those posts hey. Aliens I somehow got in mine!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz (19/12/17)

Hakhan said:


> Lol Got mine as well over the weekend and that price i could not refuse
> 
> Think it needs one of your fat framed stappled coils...



@R350 the deal was too good to pass up!100% agree those Fat Framed Staples will work a treat in the Ubuntu as the RDA has tons of airflow.
I just called home and the KP 100ft of 0.3mm Ribbon has landed. Lets see how many FFS I can churn out for us 

Just need to see if it will fit as per @Scouse45 Aliens just fit...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (19/12/17)

Science is calling me 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz (19/12/17)

3mm 9 wrap 2x26/36ga Ni80 0.21ohms 
I found the flavour is really really good with the airflow 2/3rds open.
I'd say I'm very happy with this RDA, ilocal imunati, yebo #jamalley






Sent from my SM-G570F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (3/4/18)

I am very surprised to find so little about the Ubuntu RDA in the forums. I picked one up in December - out of principle I had to get one - we are not exactly pumping out streams of vaping hardware from SA, so I feel it is important to support (and encourage) the local effort. 

So here is a brief summary of my experience :

I did not have great motivation to spend time experimenting much during my holidays in SA, so I just did a quick single coil built (I prefer single coil attys). The resulting vape was absolutely sub-standard, so it was packed away and I only retrieved it again for the Easter weekend. 

So the weekend build was dual coil plain round Ni80 coming in at 0.45 Ohm 






Don't look at the photo to judge my coil building skills - I'm just trying to depict the built layout and wicking. 

Vaping on the Therion BF 75C at 21 watt. The airflow on the Ubuntu set to only 1/3 open (anything more than that is too much for me). 







I also changed the drip tip to one of my own which I prefer to the standard drip tips that ship with the Ubuntu. 







First built was OKish - but from the second built the resulting vape is full of great flavor and slightly warm -100% suiting my vape style and preferences. 

The Therion has not left my hands since Friday - everything else is still on Easter holidays - including the BBS (ok I did put it down sometimes - like when I went to sleep - but is has been my vape for the whole day otherwise.). 

So I'm back to how I started this post off : I am very surprised to find so little about the Ubuntu RDA in the forums. 

Am I the only one that thinks that this is a great RDA or was I just lucky in my built?

I would love to hear what the other Ubuntu owners experienced









Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## JuanDre' (3/4/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I am very surprised to find so little about the Ubuntu RDA in the forums. I picked one up in December - out of principle I had to get one - we are not exactly pumping out streams of vaping hardware from SA, so I feel it is important to support (and encourage) the local effort.
> 
> So here is a brief summary of my experience :
> 
> ...


Hi Renaldo. 
The Ubuntu is an amazing rda, definitely is one of my favourites, i unfortunately messed up the thread on the posts but still worth every penny!!

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (3/4/18)

JuanDre' said:


> Hi Renaldo.
> The Ubuntu is an amazing rda, definitely is one of my favourites, i unfortunately messed up the thread on the posts but still worth every penny!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk



So at least there are two of us that think it is great 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JuanDre' (3/4/18)

Yupit got me into rda' s. Do enjoy mate.

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

